# تصليح كارتة لجهاز تكييف يونيون اير



## amco (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم والرحمة الله وبركاته 
بالكشف على جهاز اسبليت يونيون اير تبين به الاتى 
بعد نصف ساعة من تشغيله يعطى e5 فتم تغير الكارتة واجهاز يعمل بحالة جيدة
وانا اريد تصليح الكارتة القديمة ولا اعلم العطل فين فى الكارتة


----------



## اشرف 66 (20 أغسطس 2009)

يا ريت لو سمحتوا تعطونا افادة ع هيك نوع جهاز تكييف بالذاات و اهم الاعطال و كيف معالجتها

شكرا


----------



## ابو سند الصمادي (23 أغسطس 2009)

انا مستغرب....e5 تعني عطل معين و في هذا النوع اعتقد ان العطل هو ان الضاغطه فاصل حمايه يعني اوفرلود...هذا لا يعني ان الكارت معطل...هذه اعطال هذا الجهاز التي اتذكرها....e1 عطل سنسر...e3 سنسر خارجي e5 حمل على الماتور.....هذا حسب علمي


----------



## moby (23 أغسطس 2009)

ابو سند الصمادي قال:


> انا مستغرب....e5 تعني عطل معين و في هذا النوع اعتقد ان العطل هو ان الضاغطه فاصل حمايه يعني اوفرلود...هذا لا يعني ان الكارت معطل...هذه اعطال هذا الجهاز التي اتذكرها....e1 عطل سنسر...e3 سنسر خارجي e5 حمل على الماتور.....هذا حسب علمي


 
كلام صحيح وممكن يكون نقص غاز التبريد ( الفريون ).......


----------



## mmmahmoud1 (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
:59:


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (24 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## على الشاعر (24 أغسطس 2009)

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو سند الصمادي 

 
انا مستغرب....e5 تعني عطل معين و في هذا النوع اعتقد ان العطل هو ان الضاغطه فاصل حمايه يعني اوفرلود...هذا لا يعني ان الكارت معطل...هذه اعطال هذا الجهاز التي اتذكرها....e1 عطل سنسر...e3 سنسر خارجي e5 حمل على الماتور.....هذا حسب علمي

كلام صحيح وممكن يكون نقص غاز التبريد ( الفريون ).......*

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اوافقك الراى ,,, الكارتة سليمة والله اعلم ,,,


----------



## م&العامرى (25 أغسطس 2009)

الزاىe4 نقص شحنة شكرا


----------



## اشرف 66 (25 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعه

امكو قال 

بعد نصف ساعة من تشغيله يعطى e5 فتم تغير الكارتة واجهاز يعمل بحالة جيدة

يعنى مش نقص فريووون ولو نقص اشتغل الجهاز ازاى بحاله جيدة

اكيد فى خلل تانى اتمنى تشاروكنااا


----------



## ابو سند الصمادي (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخيالكريم في هذا الجهاز e5 تعني اما نقص غاز او حمل على الماتور...يعني احتمال ما يكون نقص غاز انما الضاغط عليه حمل مش طبيعي نتيجه سبب معين ممكن يكون loss في البور.. ممكن يكون البور غير ثابت...هذه الامور تعمل على زيادة حمل الضاغطو ارتفاع الامبير


----------



## احمد السيد عوض (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الحقيقه هو حمل زايد الاهم من تغير الكارته هو ان المكان غير مناسب للجهاز المعاينه قبل التركيب مهمه جدا وتوعيه العميل لاستخدام الجهاز اهم


----------



## amco (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم شحنة الجهاز سليمة (65) والمكثف نظيف تم غسله بالماء والبلور سليم
اما بنسبة للكارتة الترنص بعد تشغيل الجهاز بخمس دقائق بيسخن
وتم تشغيل الكارتة بدون الجهاز فتمت نفس المشكلة "الترنص"
وبالنسبة للكارتة الجديدة هى تعمل بكفاءة حتى الان


----------



## رجب الديب (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام e5تعنى نقص فى الفريون فقط


----------



## toktok66 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع ابسط من كل الرموز

جرب تشغل الكباس مباشره بدون الكارته لو اشتغل بكفائه يكون العيب من الكارته
وان لم يعمل بكفاءه يكون العيب ميكانيكي


----------



## gongon (28 أكتوبر 2009)

e5 يعني ممكن تكون مشكله في الشحان 
او ان الضغط لا يعمل


----------



## mhmdsror (24 مارس 2010)

يا اخى الفاضل e5 تعنى نقص بالفريون برجاء اشحن الجهاز


----------



## حيدراكرم (24 مارس 2010)

أعتقد الكارت سليم


----------



## المارد الجبار (24 مارس 2010)

e5 معناها تسرب غاز


----------



## الطواب (24 مارس 2010)

من فضلكم يا جماعة عاوزين كلام مبنى على اسس علمية


----------



## swilam (27 مايو 2010)

العطل عندى حلة المشكلة تكمن ف تغير الكابلرى يجب تغيرة وغالبا انا باعمل كدة وبتكون النتيجة جيدة جداااا


----------



## iraqlv (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اول مرة بسمع لمثل هذا العطل e5هو يتم استبدال الكارتة
في بعض الاجهزة بتخلف من نوع الى اخر عن قراءة العطل
في بعض الاجهزة بتكون e5 هو نقص شحنة الغازوفي البعض الاخر يكون العكس بيكون حمل او ضغط
زائد على الضاغط ولكن اعتقد المشكلة معك اخي الغالي تكون في الترانس فكما ذكرت بيسخن كتير وهذا
يوضح ان الترانس بتكون نسبة امبيرته لسحب التيار المستر ضعيفة ممى يؤدي الى تسخين الترانس 

​


----------



## المارد الجبار (15 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعة e5 معناها انا نقص شحنة الفريون بم ان الشحنة تمام يدل ان الكارتة بتخرف بتهنج قراءة عطل اصل مافيش عطل erro عطل وهمي بمعني اصح


----------



## fademahr (15 يوليو 2010)

يا شباب انا عندي هل عطل واحتارو المصلحين مرة بعبو غاز ومرة بدلو مكثف ومرة غسلو الوشيعة وما بقي الا البورد او الضاغط . اسعفوني بلحل.


----------



## fademahr (15 يوليو 2010)

ابو سند الصمادي قال:


> اخيالكريم في هذا الجهاز e5 تعني اما نقص غاز او حمل على الماتور...يعني احتمال ما يكون نقص غاز انما الضاغط عليه حمل مش طبيعي نتيجه سبب معين ممكن يكون loss في البور.. ممكن يكون البور غير ثابت...هذه الامور تعمل على زيادة حمل الضاغطو ارتفاع الامبير


 هل ممكن ان يكون الضاغط معطل.:18:


----------



## fademahr (15 يوليو 2010)

ابو سند الصمادي قال:


> اخيالكريم في هذا الجهاز e5 تعني اما نقص غاز او حمل على الماتور...يعني احتمال ما يكون نقص غاز انما الضاغط عليه حمل مش طبيعي نتيجه سبب معين ممكن يكون loss في البور.. ممكن يكون البور غير ثابت...هذه الامور تعمل على زيادة حمل الضاغطو ارتفاع الامبير


 هل ممكن ان يكون الضاغط معطل.


----------



## تميم المصرى (3 فبراير 2012)

أفادكم الله ونرجو منكم المزيد أخيكم تميم المصرى


----------

